# CVS 2016 thread



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

I haven't saw a thread yet for CVS, so here it is. 
Anything anybody anticipating? I know the last couple years the life size decorations where anticipated. 
As an employee, as soon as I see the seasonal book I'll give heads up. Should be in next month.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Hope they will have pose n stays again!


----------



## amuck amuck (Jul 19, 2015)

I will be looking to see if they have the Disney figures of Mickey and Minnie dressed to trick or treat. I have all the previous sets. These are the 4 0r 5 inch plastic figures normally with some kind of glitter. I had to go to several stores last year to get all the figures of Mickey, Minnie, Donald , Goofy and Pluto as each store seemed to get only 1 set. I love Disney at Halloween but can not get there every year, so I set up an area of my house dedicated to Disney Halloween items. Thanks for any info you can give this year.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I can't wait for your insider info RIchardG!!

Most stores in general are in Back to School mode now. The big exception being craft stores like Michaels. I'm pretty sure Big Lots had BTS out the week after school let out here. But would they put up Halloween now?!?! No.


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

Yeah all stores are BTS here as well. And all will be until the beginning of September. 
Soon as I know something I'll be happy to
Pass the information along. I can't wait. It's this time of year that I LOVE working in retail


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

I asked the store manager at the one down the road from me. Because they had a little Halloween candy out and I could not resist asking him. He said their Halloween stuff should be out second or third week of August.


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing what Peanuts/Snoopy items they'll have this year.


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

MrsMcbernes said:


> I asked the store manager at the one down the road from me. Because they had a little Halloween candy out and I could not resist asking him. He said their Halloween stuff should be out second or third week of August.


Yeah they sent Halloween candy to my store in June. I have 2 totes sitting in my backroom. 
Can't count the candy corn MMs as they send those and market that with BTS. 
August seems early, but then again being in Florida they keep summer out long as possible. To the extent summer disappears for good in November and comes back out in January.


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

mb24 said:


> Looking forward to seeing what Peanuts/Snoopy items they'll have this year.


YES!!!! Me too.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

I was impressed with last year's selection so I'm looking forward to this October for CVS.


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

dawnski said:


> I was impressed with last year's selection so I'm looking forward to this October for CVS.


I can agree 100%. I was very impressed. More with their Halloween then I was Christmas. 
I'm not sure what's coming yet, but I know for Christmas inflatables are on the way about 4-6 different ones.*

*I know this is Halloween forum lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

I was told Fall stuff is coming out soon.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*CVS ExtraCare Rewards Card -- Reminder for sale emails and coupons*

Reminder to anyone planning on picking up halloween at CVS (who has had fantastic big and small props the past few years---they have a great buyer for this department) -- 

If you don't have a CVS Extra Card card, sign up for one and get emails from them. Use it, if only for small purchases so it stays active.

If you have a CVS card and don't regularly use it, buy something, anything and use your card so your card/email is active and you get the sale notices and coupons. 

If you have a CVS card, I just received my email today with a 20% off in-store coupon (thru Sun., 7/31) so see if you are receiving emails. For me they generally come on Thursday (maybe every other one?).


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

Fall stuff is slowly starting to trickle in at my CVS. 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bella LaGhostly (Aug 10, 2009)

CVS.com has some Halloween items up on the site now:

http://www.cvs.com/shop/household-g...y-operated-vampire-prodid-411710?skuId=411710

Mostly inflatables right now with a couple of life-size figures


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

Bella LaGhostly said:


> CVS.com has some Halloween items up on the site now:
> 
> http://www.cvs.com/shop/household-g...y-operated-vampire-prodid-411710?skuId=411710
> 
> Mostly inflatables right now with a couple of life-size figures


The fact they have blow molds online is just as shocking. Must be a drop ship option with GFP. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

how hard is it to make a werewolf blow mold? they have every other classic horror movie blow mold but no werewolf. 

Does anyone know of one?


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

Godcrusher said:


> how hard is it to make a werewolf blow mold? they have every other classic horror movie blow mold but no werewolf.
> 
> Does anyone know of one?


Unfortunately I don't know of one and really don't think one has been made. Hmm that is an awesome idea and would be a good seller if it looked neat enough. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Well not sure what's in the store yet that would be useful for Halloween but the discount coupons have started in my email (for CVS Rewards members). The one I got today was for 25% off Purchase in Store ($99 max). Good thru 8/14. As a reminder the coupons are tied to your rewards card so you do need to be signed up to use. Same for Walgreens' program. In fact the advertised sales in the fliers each week require a card at time of purchase for the discount, so heads up for non-rewards members.


----------



## LadyRohan (Oct 20, 2010)

I work for CVS and the only thing we got in so far is fall candy and some pumkin smelling candles. I'm sure it will start rolling in soon though. We need to clearance out the back to school stuff first or we wont have the room.


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

LadyRohan said:


> I work for CVS and the only thing we got in so far is fall candy and some pumkin smelling candles. I'm sure it will start rolling in soon though. We need to clearance out the back to school stuff first or we wont have the room.


I agree. Our inventory is next week. Last year inventory was the same week and Halloween came in that Friday. For a set up date for September, it's coming. And it's coming soon. 
Can't wait....I claim seasonal this time of year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

Just got a text from my boss. Some Halloween started coming in today. I won't know of what til next week as I am on vacation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Excellent. I always look forward to seeing what CVS offers every year.


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> Excellent. I always look forward to seeing what CVS offers every year.


Soon as I get back Monday I'll see what it is and go from there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

Peeked into the boxes today that came in to my store. 
So far we have the clowns, same as last year. Plus the glass light up jack o lantern. Will try to get better pics tomorrow or this weekend. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

Heads up for what's possibly coming to a CVS near you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up. Wow that witch looks really nice. Great outfit. Probably the same high quality as the prior HH and the vampire. I wasn't intending to get the vampire but he was so beautifully outfitted I knew I'd regret not picking him up that year. That reaper looks very ominous. Another great prop. The Butler looks like he came into some money and is looking a bit more dapper and upscale. Maybe he got a better job! I like him. Nice to see the Pose N Stay skeletons back too. Howling Wolf seems to be the most popular animal stocked in multiple stores. Can't tell but is that a black CB cat in the upper right in the orange CVS box? Looks like another excellent year for the bigger CVS props. Sure they will also have a few smaller ones I'll be tempted to pick up.


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

That reaper looks really cool! Does the box say 49.99?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Sure looks like it. And if you are signed up for their mailings be on the watch for their coupons, generally arrive on Thursdays I think. In past years they sent out an early coupon that if you had a store stocked already you could use it on the big props under $99 before things went on sale.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Zombiesmash said:


> That reaper looks really cool! Does the box say 49.99?


Was just about to post the same thing. That's a nice deal, especially if you can use a coupon or something.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

RichardG said:


> View attachment 286436
> 
> 
> Heads up for what's possibly coming to a CVS near you
> ...


That looks like the same witch that's available at Big Lots this year. As a matter of fact I thought this was a BL planner at first. Outside the Reaper, all these pieces are available at either BL or Costco.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Shadowbat said:


> That looks like the same witch that's available at Big Lots this year. As a matter of fact I thought this was a BL planner at first. Outside the Reaper, all these pieces are available at either BL or Costco.



I know all witches probably look the same but these sure do look different to me!

















L - CVS witch; R - BigLots witch

Apologize for borrowing images posted by others, didn't have any of my own.

As for duplicating items not everyone has a BigLots and CVS is one of the largest national chains out there so at least more people will have access to the butler, wolf, etc.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

I agree with GoS; aside from the fact that they're both witches, they don't look similar at all. I've seen the BL witch before, but I don't recall ever seeing the CVS witch.


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

Reaper and witch are $69.99 on one page and $49.99 on another and the skull stack is $29.99. 
I didn't post pics with up close price as I don't wanna be fired. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt1 (Aug 20, 2009)

RichardG said:


> Reaper and witch are $69.99 on one page and $49.99 on another and the skull stack is $29.99.
> I didn't post pics with up close price as I don't wanna be fired.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for all the info! So I am assuming the Witch is $69.99 and the Reaper $49.99? Get this witch and the one from BL and I will have enough for a coven lol. The CVS witch looks better, especially with the crystal ball!


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins (Aug 8, 2016)

Found these awesome shelf sitters. $2.99 a piece


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

Matt said:


> Thanks for all the info! So I am assuming the Witch is $69.99 and the Reaper $49.99? Get this witch and the one from BL and I will have enough for a coven lol. The CVS witch looks better, especially with the crystal ball!


Correct. If the prices are accurate. Halloween started coming in more today and just know next week it'll be bulk ship. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheNextMartha (Sep 3, 2011)

Awe man. I had my eye on another witch but that one looks pretty good. Especially for the price. Decisions!!


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Went by my local CVS. Nothing yet


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

NOOOOOOOOOO, not another cool witch. And one with a crystal ball no less. I feel the urge pulling me to CVS. Like I need another witch....

But, since I have witches, wizards and fortune tellers, I just may have to add her because of the crystal ball. I think she will make number 20 for witches. Heaven help me.


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins (Aug 8, 2016)

Also saw these mini busts yesterday, took a pic with my phone. I was out of money and had to leave them behind for the buzzards


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

My local CVS has its Halloween merchandise out now.

Howling wolf skeleton was only $30, I think.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

No photos guys? My store is always late putting items out. They're small and apparently don't have the extra help. I might call a larger store a bit away and see if they have halloween out. I have a 30% off in-store coupon good through Sunday, 8/21 in my mail from this Thursday so heads up to check email if you signed up for it. Good for up to a $99 value.

No luck here. Called several stores and no one stocking yet.


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

Set date is 9/11. I know some stores are to small so as it comes in they just set it so it's not cluttering the backroom. 
My store is pretty big but we are the last stop til the beach so we wait til everything is in and summer sold down so it's not needing to be packed away


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

I know this was a want from stores like At Home, but looks like CVS might have these as well. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> No photos guys? My store is always late putting items out. They're small and apparently don't have the extra help. I might call a larger store a bit away and see if they have halloween out. I have a 30% off in-store coupon good through Sunday, 8/21 in my mail from this Thursday so heads up to check email if you signed up for it. Good for up to a $99 value.
> 
> No luck here. Called several stores and no one stocking yet.


oh man, I got that coupon too and didn't realize until I checked after reading this. It expires today ! and of course I don't think my store has anything out either
that sucks, I'm going to pull myself together and go check later on. I only have 2 stores near me so I will check them but I don't have high hopes, my stores are sloooooow.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I can't wait to see those Witches!!! Definitely the crystal ball one I will have to hunt down!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

RichardG said:


> I know this was a want from stores like At Home, but looks like CVS might have these as well.
> 
> View attachment 287433
> 
> ...



I know someone, don't recall who, on here mentioned wanting the Wheel of Fortune tabletop item a while back when it was spotted (on Shindigz site I believe). Many, many posts since then who knows where now. Hope they see CVS will have it.


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I know someone, don't recall who, on here mentioned wanting the Wheel of Fortune tabletop item a while back when it was spotted (on Shindigz site I believe). Many, many posts since then who knows where now. Hope they see CVS will have it.


Yes. I swore someone also was wanting one from At Home, but wasn't sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laura721 (Aug 25, 2011)

Lol yeah it was me who wanted the animated fortune wheel. I ended up finding it on Walmart.com I am still looking out for my CVS 's (as I have 5 CVS's in my city.) to see when they will put out their Halloween stuff so I can pick up a spare. I love seeing what they put out every year and I can't wait to see what they will put out!!! Sorry if it's a little grammatically incorrect it late here lol


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

I hope my cvs gets that wheel!!


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

laura721 said:


> Lol yeah it was me who wanted the animated fortune wheel. I ended up finding it on Walmart.com I am still looking out for my CVS 's (as I have 5 CVS's in my city.) to see when they will put out their Halloween stuff so I can pick up a spare. I love seeing what they put out every year and I can't wait to see what they will put out!!! Sorry if it's a little grammatically incorrect it late here lol


Glad you found one Laura. I'm sure my posts are grammatically incorrect as well. Lol. 
As for CVS, the stuff is slowly coming in. We got a little the last 2 weeks, however I'm thinking this week and possibly next is when we will get the bulk of it. Some stores start earlier than others so stay tuned lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins (Aug 8, 2016)

My awesome parents bought me this from cvs today. 

$19.99







It features very loud screaming and flashing lights as the hand comes out 







It was actually a scary combo, even when I knew it was coming


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Just walked into a cvs that was semi stocked


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Some more misc items...


----------



## Hallow-art (Jul 20, 2015)

CVS really has some awesome stuff by the looks of it. That witch and that talking candle especially WOW!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I like the talking candle. May want to pick him up. Thanks for the great photos.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Fish ! skelly fish, I need a few of those. I need to check out CVS tomorrow. I'm all cozy and in PJ's now or I would run this minute. I like that candle too, its sort of silly but in a good way. I think I will get one if they have them. Still have a 30% off that expires in 2 days, maybe I will luck up tomorrow. I'm gonna keep repeating fish and candle fish and candle and make it so.

does anyone have a vid of the candle by any chance?


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Yes, I'd love to see a video of the talking candle as well! It seems pretty unique! 
That & the wheel are items I'll be keeping my eye out for. They will probably be coming home with me!


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

Wow!!! CVS does have some awesome stuff.
Sadly we don't have any out yet. We've been told to set it as it comes in, but that can't happen yet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Halloweena said:


> Just walked into a cvs that was semi stocked


FANTASTIC job Halloweena!! Thank you so much for the photos!  You rocked it.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks for all the pictures, Halloweena. I want one of those jack o' lantern candles. Do you guys think the reaper is motion activated, or sound activated?


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm going back today for the fire and ice JOL and talking candle - didn't pick them up last night since I had a $10 off $60 coupon at home I wanted to use. I will try and upload a video of the candle - he was really cool! 

Question- was a 30% off entire purchase mailer sent out or was I dreaming? I thought I remembered seeing one but I think I tossed it accidentally. :-( is it available online anywhere? TIA!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Halloweena said:


> I'm going back today for the fire and ice JOL and talking candle - didn't pick them up last night since I had a $10 off $60 coupon at home I wanted to use. I will try and upload a video of the candle - he was really cool!
> 
> Question- was a 30% off entire purchase mailer sent out or was I dreaming? I thought I remembered seeing one but I think I tossed it accidentally. :-( is it available online anywhere? TIA!



Love to see a video of the candle. For some reason he just appeals to me A Lot. Think he might remind me of some cartoon when I was a kid maybe or some Disney display or a Cinderella book with an illustration of candles and mice I read as a kid. Not sure but he just looks so familiar to me!

Last Thursday I got my 30% off coupon and posted about it earlier in the thread so you might have seen it there. That coupon expired this past Sunday. Usually their online coupons come out on a Thursday and expire that Sunday, so just a few days to use it. All online coupons are all tied to your individual Rewards card number so it really needs to be sent to you and can't be shared and you need your card at checkout. I love their 30% off coupons and used one a few years back on early halloween items. Not this year as no one here has set up. You are so luck and sure do appreciate all your photos.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Love to see a video of the candle. For some reason he just appeals to me A Lot. Think he might remind me of some cartoon when I was a kid maybe or some Disney display or a Cinderella book with an illustration of candles and mice I read as a kid. Not sure but he just looks so familiar to me!


Reminded me a little bit of the candle from Beauty and the Beast. Lumiere, that was his name, I think.


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Forhekset said:


> Reminded me a little bit of the candle from Beauty and the Beast. Lumiere, that was his name, I think.


I did not even think of this- yes he is very similar to the Beauty and the Beast guy! 

He also reminded me of a singing candle CVS put out 2 years ago, it was a bit bigger and danced and sung a Halloween song, he is one of my Favorites. (Photo courtesy of Google


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> For some reason he just appeals to me A Lot. Think he might remind me of some cartoon when I was a kid maybe or some Disney display or a Cinderella book with an illustration of candles and mice I read as a kid. Not sure but he just looks so familiar to me!
> .


It appears to me... that it was 'inspired' by William Bezek's work. 















His signature stye...


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Hilda said:


> It appears to me... that it was 'inspired' by William Bezek's work.
> 
> View attachment 288377
> View attachment 288385


Very similar, yeah.



Halloweena said:


> I did not even think of this- yes he is very similar to the Beauty and the Beast guy!
> 
> He also reminded me of a singing candle CVS put out 2 years ago, it was a bit bigger and danced and sung a Halloween song, he is one of my Favorites. (Photo courtesy of Google
> 
> View attachment 288369


I bought this candle a couple of years ago on clearance after Halloween. It's great.


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Forhekset said:


> Thanks for all the pictures, Halloweena. I want one of those jack o' lantern candles. Do you guys think the reaper is motion activated, or sound activated?


If I had to guess, sound activated. That has been my experience with other "drugstore" life size figures.


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Back with a video. I created a YouTube channel just for you guys


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

got the mystic wheel yesterday...very cool
https://youtu.be/pmSWhY-XASA


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

matrixmom said:


> got the mystic wheel yesterday...very cool
> https://youtu.be/pmSWhY-XASA


Thanks so much for the video. I really like the wheel. Did you happen to see the candle ? I went to 5 CVS's here yesterday and not one had any, not one drop of halloween out except a little bit of candy.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Just watched the vid of the candle, I like it but don't love it. the mouth makes to much of a clacking noise and the song is all wrong but even with those things in my con column I still might get it if I have a coupon. I think I will touch up his face and darken the area around his eyes and other areas as well,

About the 30% I got one tha expired on the 21st. when I went back to my email to make sure that was the date, I had one that expires today the 25th. It was emailed to me so I'm not sure if there is another way to get it. I will check , either way it has to be used today, I can't find a CVS with halloween stock to even use the thing so I'm depressed about that. 

I checked the coupon, GoS you may want to go back to that email if you haven't deleted it. The email says expires 8.21.16 but when you go through the steps and click on the links, click print coupon the date on the coupon is 8.25.16, still has to be used today but if you can find something then its great. I'm on the hunt.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

I signed up for a CVS Extracare account yesterday and got an introductory $3 off coupon. Not much, but it's pretty good percentage-wise if you're buying some of the smaller items. Now to find a CVS with some Halloween stuff before it expires.


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Just watched the vid of the candle, I like it but don't love it. the mouth makes to much of a clacking noise and the song is all wrong but even with those things in my con column I still might get it if I have a coupon. I think I will touch up his face and darken the area around his eyes and other areas as well,
> 
> About the 30% I got one tha expired on the 21st. when I went back to my email to make sure that was the date, I had one that expires today the 25th. It was emailed to me so I'm not sure if there is another way to get it. I will check , either way it has to be used today, I can't find a CVS with halloween stock to even use the thing so I'm depressed about that.
> 
> I checked the coupon, GoS you may want to go back to that email if you haven't deleted it. The email says expires 8.21.16 but when you go through the steps and click on the links, click print coupon the date on the coupon is 8.25.16, still has to be used today but if you can find something then its great. I'm on the hunt.


I think the clacking is more noticeable because I was taking the video up close. 

Also..... I will be checking my email now for that 30%....thanks for the tip...fingers crossed!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Halloweena said:


> I think the clacking is more noticeable because I was taking the video up close.
> 
> Also..... I will be checking my email now for that 30%....thanks for the tip...fingers crossed!


yeah go check, even if you have one that says expired 8.21 go ahead and click the link, and click to print and see if the date then says 8.25 
I hope you find one


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I may just be missing it, but how much is the mystic wheel? I've had my eye on it ever since it first showed up in another thread here.

I really like that animated skeletal hand/book, too. Just when I thought that I had every expense accounted for...


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

Forhekset said:


> I signed up for a CVS Extracare account yesterday and got an introductory $3 off coupon. Not much, but it's pretty good percentage-wise if you're buying some of the smaller items. Now to find a CVS with some Halloween stuff before it expires.


That $3 is basically like free cash. Can be used on anything in the store. Also keep an eye on your email, you'll get a percent coupon before long. You can combine them and use both. 
Just know CVS no longer accepts expired coupons. 

Also I got an email this morning for $5 off $25. Deleted it though, know Halloween won't be set here before it expires. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

LairMistress said:


> I may just be missing it, but how much is the mystic wheel? I've had my eye on it ever since it first showed up in another thread here.
> 
> I really like that animated skeletal hand/book, too. Just when I thought that I had every expense accounted for...


I do believe it's $24.99


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caroluna (Jul 23, 2013)

I got a 30% coupon by email this morning that expires 8/29. Check your inboxes everyone. 

The nearest CVS doesn't have anything out yet, but my daughter is going to check the one near her today. It is usually the first one in our area to stock.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Halloweena thank you so much for the video. Plus making the time to sign up for YT and figuring out how to create a video there. I really love the look of the candle and will probably pick one up. The clacking can always be softened with a little dab of silicone or such. I like his voice but wish there wasn't music and singing. Same opinion goes for most of the props out there. Would be nice if he could be hacked to run him through an mp3 for example. His little speaker isn't bad. And I think I was thinking about the candle guy in Beauty and the Beast. 

Disembodied, you're right! I never send my coupons directly to my account and usually don't delete any until months later, kind of like to look back during halloween time to see what discounts were offered and how far apart. If I send a coupon to my account my DH will run in to buy water and a power bar when hiking and it will get used on that stuff! So I smartened up after missing out on using one on a big prop one year and just save them all for halloween. Rest of the year I don't really care. Since my stores aren't stocking yet, I hadn't printed out that coupon with nothing to use it on. My email says valid thru 8/21 and the actual print coupon says valid thru 8/24 though not the 25th in my case. Wonder why the difference. I remember from last year that one pharmacy chain according to their flyer, might be CVS, has sales starting in the Southern Calif area a day later than where I'm at and running a day longer too as a result. Maybe that explains it being in different parts of the country. I will definitely take a better look at the actual printed coupon dates in the future. 

If I'm in the market for something, I even add a calendar event on my phone so I don't forget to go in the store and use it. If I forget to print out and stuff in my purse as a physical reminder, they can still take it off your phone. Occasionally I've bought something for a member when I didn't need anything and they were looking for something they couldn't find so another reason I don't delete them until much later. Helps defray their shipping costs. On big props the coupons can add up to quite a substantial savings. Kind of funny and a testament to CVS's halloween selection, that I don't bother to follow coupons to this extent for any other company!


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Got a $5 off $25, not bad but only one problem, it says I need to present my extra care card at checkout to redeem? I lost the card ages ago and usually just give them my phone number at the register, not sure if I will be able to use it. Guess we shall see. Also, no 30% off for me sadly but I wonder if that is because I just redeemed a $10 off $60 receipt coupon 

Side note about the fortune telling wheels- Savers is carrying them as well, at least my local savers is!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Not everyone gets the same coupon offers at the same time. This a.m. I got a $5 off $15 for example. We talked about this on last year's thread. Don't know if it's tied to how often you go in or spend or area of the country or just some random computer generated program. For me though my coupons come in Thursday's email. Sometimes not until later in the afternoon. This one came at 5:31 am. But I've waited in the past to go shopping that day just to finally get the email. 

From my experience looking back through my CVS email offers the 30% off only happens a few times during halloween and it usually can be applied to purchases up to $99. The Reward bucks like Richard said are effectively cash and can be used in conjunction with a coupon. Be careful because if an item is featured on sale that week in the flyer you can't use it, just like at Michaels, Hobby Lobby etc. 

I think as long as you have your phone number and supply ID if they ask you won't have a problem. Might want to call corporate's Reward dept and as for a replacement card though.

oh and on occasion when I was out and knew I had received a coupon, I just showed them my email and they transfered the coupon to my Rewards account at the register.


----------



## Caroluna (Jul 23, 2013)

I have the CVS app on my phone and load all my coupons to my card, which i just pull up on the app. Sometimes they expire a little quicker, but I never see something I want and realize the coupon is at home. I believe they are also special coupons just for app users from time to time. They are usually tied to a specific item, but I have used them on things I need.


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

You can use your phone number or email address if you don't have your CVS card with you in store. 
Also the extra bucks can also be used with sale items unlike the percent off ones. Sadly CVS starts running sales on Halloween usually the week it's to be set or the week after. So keep an eye on the ads. As I'll try to give heads up as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

It's still Back-To-School season here, but while looking for shampoo last night, my eyes got drawn across the store so a batch of orange! They had the Snoopy in the JOL costume, several pose & stay skeletons and a selection of animatronics (the butler, clown skeleton, etc) as well as the big skull and stack of JOLs, basically the big stuff...all staged up on TOP OF THE REEFERS, of all places!! I didn't see anything I really wanted, but it was still nice to browse.


----------



## amuck amuck (Jul 19, 2015)

RichardG said:


> I haven't saw a thread yet for CVS, so here it is.
> Anything anybody anticipating? I know the last couple years the life size decorations where anticipated.
> As an employee, as soon as I see the seasonal book I'll give heads up. Should be in next month.


RichardG, do you know if they are getting the larger resin Disney figures ( about 5 or 6 inches ) of Mickey, Minnie, Goofy or Donald in Halloween costume? Last year seems each store only got one set so I had to go to several stores to get all of them. Thanks for any info.


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

patch_of_pumpkins said:


> Found these awesome shelf sitters. $2.99 a piece
> View attachment 287208


I saw these guys at the one by me the other day. I really like them although I do not know where I would put them.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I came on here to see what the level of set up was at various CVS's across the country. I travel to 16 surrounding counties for my job so I am able to check stores in all of these places, some 2 -21/2 hours away and none of these stores have any Halloween, a few have had 2 or 3 boxes of candy but nothing else. 
I really want some skelly fish dag nabit. Well in a few days it will be September which honestly blows my mind how fast time is going by but anyway, hopefully they will step things up then.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I stopped into a CVS today for the first time in ages - just don't often have a need to go in, I guess. I dragged both my kiddos out of their car seats only to see that they only had some Halloween candy items out. Boo! 

My DD4 recognized the store when we pulled up & got all excited because she remembers it being the place where she can "push buttons"! She was disappointed they didn't have anything out too! Pretty sure I'll buy the fortune wheel & would like to see the talking candle in person. 

I may have to turn into one of those people who calls stores in advance to ask if they have stuff out - in & out of car seats is a pain when you don't come out with anything to show for it! LOL!


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> I may have to turn into one of those people who calls stores in advance to ask if they have stuff out - in & out of car seats is a pain when you don't come out with anything to show for it! LOL!


I used to be one of "those guys" back when I was a Star Wars collector. Calling up Target/Toys R Us/etc., asking if they've gotten certain waves of figures in, were they out on the pegs yet, all that stuff. I bet store employees just LOVE people like that. 

Btw, what does "DD4" stand for?

I haven't been to the CVS around the corner from my house yet, but I bet my $3 off coupon is going to expire before I get a chance to use it either way.


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

Forhekset said:


> I used to be one of "those guys" back when I was a Star Wars collector. Calling up Target/Toys R Us/etc., asking if they've gotten certain waves of figures in, were they out on the pegs yet, all that stuff. I bet store employees just LOVE people like that.
> 
> Btw, what does "DD4" stand for?
> 
> I haven't been to the CVS around the corner from my house yet, but I bet my $3 off coupon is going to expire before I get a chance to use it either way.


As an employee of CVS, I don't get many phone calls like that. Usually more along the lines of is this or that in stock. 
My favorite questions are the "is this on sale" when the ad is printed weekly and published online. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

On Sunday I got a 30% off coupon and after printing out the coupon see that it expires not on 9/1 like the ad it came from says but Sun. 9/4 so appreciate the heads up to look at the actual coupon language (which you can't see online, weird). Have to wonder how many coupons I could have used but didn't. Maybe by Sunday they will have halloween out in my area.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Forhekset said:


> Btw, what does "DD4" stand for?



Tee-hee! DD stands for "darling/dear daughter" (mine is 4), DS would be darling/dear son, DH would be darling/dear (or even damn, depending on how happy you are with him, LOL) husband, and DW would be for wife. SO is also significant other. 

Now that I have small children, I have come to be INCREDIBLY appreciate of drive-through locations. If I could drive through the pharmacy lane at CVS and say "bring me one wheel of fortune Halloween prop, please", I so would!! I know it sounds so lazy, but once you fight two children into their car seats & buckle those straps in tightly & adjust everything properly, I don't want to do it again!


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> Tee-hee! DD stands for "darling/dear daughter" (mine is 4), DS would be darling/dear son, DH would be darling/dear (or even damn, depending on how happy you are with him, LOL) husband, and DW would be for wife. SO is also significant other.
> 
> Now that I have small children, I have come to be INCREDIBLY appreciate of drive-through locations. If I could drive through the pharmacy lane at CVS and say "bring me one wheel of fortune Halloween prop, please", I so would!! I know it sounds so lazy, but once you fight two children into their car seats & buckle those straps in tightly & adjust everything properly, I don't want to do it again!


I had heard of the other abbreviations, just not the DD. I kinda figured it was your daughter, but the 4 threw me off.

It's funny you mention the car seats - I was talking to a friend the other day with two kids and she mentioned that there are hardly any drive-thrus where she lives now. She said it prevents her from stopping for a quick fast food meal because she doesn't want to go through the trouble of getting her kids out of their car seats, etc.

Here in Texas, we LIVE on drive-thrus. Even Krispy Kreme has a drive-thru window, just to make sure you don't get accidentally get any exercise when you order your 800 calorie donut.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Forhekset - LOLOLOL! I am cracking up at your 800 calorie donut comment! I know, right?! 
Here in PA, we are all addicted to our Wawa's - it's a convenience store/gas station. They do made-to-order sandwiches, subs, sides, etc & have great coffee. I wish they would incorporate an order intercom at their gas pumps, say for orders less than $10, and have a small surcharge to bring it to your car. That way I could pull in to a gas pump, get my gas, order a coffee & maybe a snack, all without having to get my kids out. Frankly I think they'd make a fortune doing this because if your kid is asleep in the car or fights getting in & out of the car seat, anything to keep them still is a blessing. 

Sorry to go off topic - I don't mean to contribute to the laziness of our society! I promise I am active in other ways! Ha ha ha!


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

Then you guys will LOVE CVS Express if it comes to your area. Order everything online and go pick up at the store with no getting out of your car. Employee brings it to you. 
My store will be getting it next month. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Ok peeps...my local cvs has alot more stuff out.!!


----------



## Kimba212 (Oct 21, 2011)

I've always loved Texas for the drive-thru beer barns.


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

Don't tell anyone, but Halloween goes on sale week of 9/11-9/17. This is the set week as well. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

There is a howling skeleton wolf/coyote I am going to have to pick up tomorrow with coupon, really nice piece. Will post a video once I obtain it.


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

Regions Beyond said:


> There is a howling skeleton wolf/coyote I am going to have to pick up tomorrow with coupon, really nice piece. Will post a video once I obtain it.


I had to get him today with my coupon 
Totally forgot I had it and got an e-mail reminder that it was going to expire soon. He is sitting patiently in my car waiting to go home. They had a few things I wanted but I had to resist. Have already spent too much on decor this year.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Damn it! I see at least 2 or 3 things I'd like to get in your pictures, Barbie, and I've already spent too much this year.


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

Forhekset said:


> Damn it! I see at least 2 or 3 things I'd like to get in your pictures, Barbie, and I've already spent too much this year.


You are not alone. I just looked over the photos again and I am kicking myself for not getting the skull/spider candle holders and the vulture while I had the coupon 

I was in a rush to get to work and didnt have much time to plan my purchase.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

If you get a Big Lot's coupon in the near future, I believe they also had skeleton vultures for the same price.


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

Forhekset said:


> If you get a Big Lot's coupon in the near future, I believe they also had skeleton vultures for the same price.


Oh no! Not another store to shop at! I have not been there yet 
Thanks for the tip. Off to look for a coupon


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

I HAVE to find that Snoopy candy dish!! Thanks!


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

mb24 said:


> I HAVE to find that Snoopy candy dish!! Thanks!


It's really cute. I just wish they would have sold it without the candy at a lower price. Now I am hoping for another coupon from CVS before these items are gone.


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

mb24 said:


> I HAVE to find that Snoopy candy dish!! Thanks!


I as well want it and hope my store gets it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Aug 27, 2016)

I'm really hoping my one of the two CVS near me will have the new version of the moving clowns someone posted. I got the one from last year and he's great. I'd love to get him a twin.


----------



## The Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

I've searched online with no luck. Anyone have a coupon pic they can post, or a link to one perhaps? Would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

The Joker said:


> I've searched online with no luck. Anyone have a coupon pic they can post, or a link to one perhaps? Would greatly appreciate it.



Coupons at places like CVS, Walgreens don't work that way. They are tied to a person's rewards card in their computer system and at the cash registers by their membership number and you need the card at checkout or sometimes they'll take your phone number. Just sign up and get your own reward card. When you sign up be sure to request emails which is the easiest way to get their sale notification discounts. 

Sometimes the stores will have advertised sales for the general public but most of the sale ads and sale pricing tags on the shelves will say "with Card".


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

RichardG said:


> Don't tell anyone, but Halloween goes on sale week of 9/11-9/17. This is the set week as well.
> 
> View attachment 301290
> 
> ...


Don't tell anyone, but I love you! 

I was just chastising myself for forgetting that I still have my 25% off coupon that expires TOMORROW...but if the sale starts tomorrow...maybe I can still use the coupon. I haven't checked it to see if it says it's not good for sale items. I've not seen one for CVS yet that said that, but I don't do a lot of shopping there, either.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> Forhekset - LOLOLOL! I am cracking up at your 800 calorie donut comment! I know, right?!
> Here in PA, we are all addicted to our Wawa's - it's a convenience store/gas station. They do made-to-order sandwiches, subs, sides, etc & have great coffee. I wish they would incorporate an order intercom at their gas pumps, say for orders less than $10, and have a small surcharge to bring it to your car. That way I could pull in to a gas pump, get my gas, order a coffee & maybe a snack, all without having to get my kids out. Frankly I think they'd make a fortune doing this because if your kid is asleep in the car or fights getting in & out of the car seat, anything to keep them still is a blessing.
> 
> Sorry to go off topic - I don't mean to contribute to the laziness of our society! I promise I am active in other ways! Ha ha ha!


Not to totally derail the thread, but my biggest pet peeve is so few drive thrus. I have a handicapped son, who has behavior issues (and is mentally challenged, so there is no way to solve the behavior issues). When we go somewhere, I have to bring food, or prepare for McDonalds/Burger King crud, because I have to use a drive thru if we need to eat. I cannot take him inside, he will just screech in protest.  Every food prep place should bring out food, period! I'm sure that any that have the staff for it, would, if they were called and knew the situation. 

I have a friend who had a van full of kids one day (hers and neighbors), who pulled up in Jimmy John's parking lot, ordered by phone, and asked for delivery to her car.  They did it!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

The nearest local CVS is sold out of the skeleton wolf, but there are a few others that I can try.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Went by CVS this morning and they were about 1/3 stocked. I'm going to go back next week. Didn't take any pictures but they had some cool light up ceramic pumpkin stands, a witch and a skeleton, for $20 each. Not sure I need more pumpkin stands....

Saruman - mine had plenty of wolves, so let me know if you don't find one.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Picked up a skellie fish today. They had 4 yesterday but only two left today so figured I'd better get one. Should have got the other one but someone else will certainly want it who doesn't have one. Priced at $10 but saved a couple bucks from extra cash bonus or something.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Look familiar to anyone who gets catalogs from Design Toscano? At CVS, the ghost statue (Creeper, according to DT) is currently $10.40 after the discount (regularly $13), as opposed to $35


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I got two of those big pumpkins they look wicked lit up.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I have the 25% coupon and now a 30% coupon...both say regular priced items only. Halloween goes on sale for 20% today, so I can't use my coupons. I looked at 5 different CVS stores yesterday trying to find a Pose n Stay skeleton to use my coupons on, before the sale price went on today, with no luck...grrrrrrr.


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

you can never use a coupon on sale items unfortunately


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Did anyone ever find or buy the talking candle stick ? I've haven't seen or heard any more about it.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

WickedChick said:


> you can never use a coupon on sale items unfortunately


Sadly, true. I haven't seen one usable with sale prices, yet...only regular prices. I was lucky enough a couple years ago to get a skelly with a coupon when it was regular price, but last year and this year it hasn't worked out.


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Did anyone ever find or buy the talking candle stick ? I've haven't seen or heard any more about it.


I just saw it. Now I wish I would have taken a picture of it. It was cool but the sound on the one I tried was not that great. I'll post pictures in a few. All halloween merchandise is on sale 20% off.


----------



## JLWII2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

My CVS still doesn't have their stuff out! They need to get it moving....I thought today was the day it had to be out by....


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

This CVS was still putting out merchandise.


----------



## JLWII2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

Barbie K said:


> This CVS was still putting out merchandise.


I guess the date on the box means either nothing to some of these stores or is the date they have to start putting stuff out. Either way, I was frustrated with my local store and the slow and pokey attitude of staff to get stuff on the shelves. Buuut I've encountered that alot in the area of which I live.


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

LairMistress said:


> Don't tell anyone, but I love you!
> 
> I was just chastising myself for forgetting that I still have my 25% off coupon that expires TOMORROW...but if the sale starts tomorrow...maybe I can still use the coupon. I haven't checked it to see if it says it's not good for sale items. I've not seen one for CVS yet that said that, but I don't do a lot of shopping there, either.


I won't tell anyone, but I love you too. Lol

Sadly the percent off coupons you can't use on sale, BUT if you buy certain items there you'll get extra bucks and that is basically in store cash. Buy some candy and get the EB back and use it towards Halloween. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

JLWII2000 said:


> I guess the date on the box means either nothing to some of these stores or is the date they have to start putting stuff out. Either way, I was frustrated with my local store and the slow and pokey attitude of staff to get stuff on the shelves. Buuut I've encountered that alot in the area of which I live.


The date is more less the week it has to be set. It is due this week. Sadly, Sunday's are bad cause it's also the days when the stores hang the new sales ad and have to do a bunch of stuff. So at my store tomorrow will be the big day, but I'm off. And we only have candy so hope more comes in cause I'm mad if not. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Coupons at places like CVS, Walgreens don't work that way. They are tied to a person's rewards card in their computer system and at the cash registers by their membership number and you need the card at checkout or sometimes they'll take your phone number. Just sign up and get your own reward card. When you sign up be sure to request emails which is the easiest way to get their sale notification discounts.
> 
> Sometimes the stores will have advertised sales for the general public but most of the sale ads and sale pricing tags on the shelves will say "with Card".


Got it. Thanks for the heads up. I had no idea. You have to be a member everywhere now. So tired of that crap. Anyway, got a card and purchased my Pose n Stay skeletons on sale for 20% off. Good enough!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Went to CVS today to get some prescriptions & they had all the stuff in boxes or in the shipping containers sitting on the shelves. They'd just moved the summer & school stuff to the 75% off shelf.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

RichardG said:


> I won't tell anyone, but I love you too. Lol
> 
> Sadly the percent off coupons you can't use on sale, BUT if you buy certain items there you'll get extra bucks and that is basically in store cash. Buy some candy and get the EB back and use it towards Halloween.
> 
> ...


Woohoo! I'm special! haha

Darn it, I didn't read your post first, but I did buy some other things, and I got 25% off of that. The cashier was even kind enough to point out that I didn't save much, and asked if I wanted to save the coupon instead of using it. I knew I wouldn't come back later today, though, so I just let it ride. 

I did buy the haunted stack of books on sale today, but our store didn't have a lot out. I didn't see a single mystical wheel, which I did want. I'll have to keep checking back this week.


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

LairMistress said:


> Woohoo! I'm special! haha
> 
> Darn it, I didn't read your post first, but I did buy some other things, and I got 25% off of that. The cashier was even kind enough to point out that I didn't save much, and asked if I wanted to save the coupon instead of using it. I knew I wouldn't come back later today, though, so I just let it ride.
> 
> I did buy the haunted stack of books on sale today, but our store didn't have a lot out. I didn't see a single mystical wheel, which I did want. I'll have to keep checking back this week.


Yes you should. Lol. 
At least your store has stuff. Only thing that I have saw come into mine was candy. And not even lots of that like usual. Some ceramic giant skulls. Some clowns and odds and ends. 
Hope we get more because I'm wanting some of that Peanuts stuff. Sadly my employee discount don't work either on sale stuff. :-(


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Did anyone ever find or buy the talking candle stick ? I've haven't seen or heard any more about it.


The talking candle stick was one of the few items my CVS had out when I checked over the weekend. I'm headed back later this week when hopefully they put more stuff out.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Hey Richard G do you have the item number for the eyeball doorbell?? Please and thank you in advance!!


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

matrixmom said:


> Hey Richard G do you have the item number for the eyeball doorbell?? Please and thank you in advance!!


I'm sorry but at this moment I do not. 
Unless someone gets it for you I can do some research in our system and see if I can find it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

matrixmom said:


> Hey Richard G do you have the item number for the eyeball doorbell?? Please and thank you in advance!!


The eyeball doorbell is also available at Target and Big Lot's (painted differently IIRC), in case you can't find it at CVS.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Received a "30% off" Rewards coupon in today's mail. Up to $99 value, redeemable in store only. Savings applied to total qualifying purchase after other CVS coupons and discounts are applied.

This coupon is valid thru 9/19. Not applicable to sales, promo, clearance and other restricted items, so check the current ad to see what you can't use it on. One time use only, so you need to find everything you want at one location. This is probably their best coupon offer for % off.

BTW you can go to CVS online, Weekly Ads, and see the current week's and a sneak peek of the upcoming week's ad to help you know what Halloween items and candy will be featured. The current ad runs 9/11 - 9/17 (coupon good til 9/19), so seeing next week's ad might affect when you choose to use your coupon. For this week (thru 9/17) CVS has an advertised 20% off regular price on all halloween decor, lighting, animation fall decor or All Fall seasonal candles (all with Card only). This 20% off sale specifically excludes Red Hot Deals, so the 30% off coupon would apply to that this week I believe.

For next week (in my area) Halloween isn't on sale but you can get $10 ExtraBucks Rewards when you spend $30 on ANY Halloween home decor, lighting, animation or Red Hot Deals. The Extrabucks Rewards are available on your _Next_ purchase. Offer limit of 1 per household with card. _If I read this correctly and understand how this works_, if you shop with your 30% off coupon on 9/18 or 9/19 (things might be a bit picked over after the 20% off sale) you will save 30% on the items _and_ get a $10 Extrabucks reward for your next purchase. @@RichardG, am I correct on this?

I haven't been in my CVS yet as it's a smaller store and they always set up really late and don't carry everything anyway. Haven't made it into any larger stores yet. Anyone know what CVS's Red Hot Deals are this year? Looking back through the few photos posted so far I think it's the Witch, the Reaper and the 3ft Butler and not sure if there are more.


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

Sadly my CVS got nothing this year. Just the clowns and some of the glass skulls and pumpkins. Talk about disappointing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MissT (Dec 18, 2013)

Sounds just like the one I've been checking. They used to do an entire aisle, but now it's just a small section. Hardly any candy either, strangely enough. I suppose they're not wanting to have to clearance as much this year.



RichardG said:


> Sadly my CVS got nothing this year. Just the clowns and some of the glass skulls and pumpkins. Talk about disappointing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

Had not seen the standing witch before.


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

MissT said:


> Sounds just like the one I've been checking. They used to do an entire aisle, but now it's just a small section. Hardly any candy either, strangely enough. I suppose they're not wanting to have to clearance as much this year.


Yeah my store used to get a aisles worth as well. Not very much went to clearance last year. Sadly, they send tons of candy when that's where they should really cut us back. 
So I called another store today, told him if we didn't get anymore in I was sending my boss to his store to do some shopping. To bring it back to ours lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I went to an out-of-state CVS today & they were pretty well stocked for Halloween, but I could tell more was coming by some empty shelf space. I got to try out some of the props I've been eyeing, but I chose not to buy anything right now since there were no sale stickers out & I went a little crazy at Target this week on Halloween. 

I am not especially enamored of the Charlie Brown/Peanuts stuff normally, but my DH loves watching The Great Pumpkin every year with the kids, and there were some nice snowglobes & stuffies that celebrate the 50th anniversary. I really loved the stuffed Snoopy that dances around when you push his paw! They have light-up stuffed pieces also, but I liked the dancing one. 

I checked out the talking candle, and I love the look of him & the whole concept, but it did clack a bit louder as the jaw was working, and I'm not in love with what he has to say. I did like the fortune wheel in person, which was the prop I figured I'd most likely buy from CVS this year. I'm not sure what I expected, but it's very Magic 8-ball with the "answers" it lands on - more like you ask it a question & it answers rather than giving you a fortune, if that makes any sense. 

The cluster of drippy pillar candles that light up was very nice. I haven't gotten around to making my own PVC candles yet & even though I'm crafty and can do it, I think this is a great option for those who can't or don't want to. They had 2 wolf skellies which were nice, and some dog, cat & fish skellies too. No human skellies yet and not much in the way of props like the witch, reaper, clowns or otherwise.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Barbie K said:


> Had not seen the standing witch before.



Well that witch has a rather stalwart presence! Thanks for the photos. First I'm seeing of some of this stuff. I do still like the candle. Will probably look for it when my store stocks. Did you play with the pumpkin stand figures? I have the same figures from Target a number of years ago but they are static. These have Try Me's so wondering what they do. Also have to ask what the Face Out Phantoms do. Hope you played with those too .

Oh and I see their scary little clown guy is back again. I thought he was pretty cool.


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Well that witch has a rather stalwart presence! Thanks for the photos. First I'm seeing of some of this stuff. I do still like the candle. Will probably look for it when my store stocks. Did you play with the pumpkin stand figures? I have the same figures from Target a number of years ago but they are static. These have Try Me's so wondering what they do. Also have to ask what the Face Out Phantoms do. Hope you played with those too .
> 
> Oh and I see their scary little clown guy is back again. I thought he was pretty cool.


Those pumpkin stand figures light up inside but have no sound. The witch is the one I like the most and I saw someone posted a picture of it in the Cracker Barrel thread. It does look nicer once you place a pumpkin on top of it. I've picked it up twice already but ended up putting it back. I just don't have room for much more and these large pieces take up storage space I just don't have. Didn't look into the phantoms. I had to run in and out of there since I went in right before work. I just had enough time to grab my Snoopy snowglobe and head out the door.


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

I saw these small busts at CVS today:


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

My regular CVS still DOES NOT HAVE ANYTHING BUT CANDY OUT!!

They've got the shelves lined with the big boxes of stuff but nothing is out. I practically wanna volunteer to open them & do it for them. I can read a planogram.


----------



## hopelesslyinsane (Sep 6, 2013)

I popped into my local CVS today and was delighted to find they were selling teal pumpkins! I had no clue they sold them and they were cheaper than the ones at Michael's and came pre-lit. It was $7.99. I already put mine out on the front porch but can take a picture if anyone is interested. (I did a quick search and didn't see this mentioned early in the thread)


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

hopelesslyinsane said:


> I popped into my local CVS today and was delighted to find they were selling teal pumpkins! I had no clue they sold them and they were cheaper than the ones at Michael's and came pre-lit. It was $7.99. I already put mine out on the front porch but can take a picture if anyone is interested. (I did a quick search and didn't see this mentioned early in the thread)


I saw that certain stores offered those this year. My stores didn't get them. :/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi!! Can someone please do me a huge favor & buy the snoopy candy dish for me! I will PayPal the money for it & shipping! I looked at my cvs & the Halloween section is tiny 

Please pm me if you can! Thank you!!!! 


This is someone else's photo!


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Well, I finally managed to find one of the sculpted jack o' lantern candles, but still no candy dish. Been to 4 CVS stores already. Of course, there's one on eBay right now going for $37 plus shipping, and there's still time left on the auction.


----------

